# On 2WW and cervix has gone very low!! Help.



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi ladies,

I'm in a panic, I'm 8dp5dt (hatched blastocyst and PGS tested as chromosomally normal). When I inserted my pessaries earlier this morning, my cervix felt really low down - from the start it's always been really high up and I know that it's meant to be high up in pregnancy. I remember it came down really low just before I found out that I'd had my missed miscarriage. I'm really worried that my progesterone levels have dropped and it's failed. :-( I've emailed the nurse at my local clinic to see what she says. Any thoughts ladies? Anyone had this and gone on to have a BFP??

Thanks xx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

My low cervix during 2ww was one of the few "sort of symptoms" I got that let me know something was happening. I too was anxious at first - plus it felt quite uncomfortable it was so low, as if a tampon was stuck !!!
But for me was actually good sign & not only did I get BFP but went on to have a little girl.

Hopefully it's a good sign for you too


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Part of the low feeling for me was caused by a mild reaction to the pessaries so I was swollen rather than the cervix being necessarily lower. I was advised to switch how I was inserting the pessaries for a few days to anally & that helped.


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks so much for your replies fifi, really appreciate it.  

I think I'm worrying because it's been high for 7 days and suddenly it feels low and firm,so it's a real change. Plus the fact it felt like this when I had my MM. But I'll keep everything crossed that it's a good sign.   I'll also ask the clinic about inserting anally. 

A quick question - did you ensure to insert the pessaries exactly 12 hours apart? I was doing that up until yesterday, but as I returned to work yesterday, I had to insert at 6.30am in bed (half an hour before getting up) and then didn't insert again until about 10pm (bedtime) as it seems the best time where I'll be horizontal for long enough. So prob about 15 hrs or so. I hope this isn't what's caused the drop in cervix! 

Did you ladies have any other symptoms? I've been dizzy every time I walk for the last few days, but that could be the meds. Other than that, nothing out of the ordinary. 

Thanks again. xx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Nik - I did try to stick to the 12 hourly interval but am sure that a few hours leeway isn't problem at all. It was bit of faff to have to spend time early evening lying down but I combined it with doing some relaxation/meditation whilst playing Zita West 2ww CD.

Symptom wise I had nothing - on OTD wasn't even going to test as so convinced it was a bfn !!!

Hugs & hope things continue well for you xx


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

That happened to me and I was pregnant. It didn't happen on the one cycle that I got a bfn. 
Good luck!


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks so much ladies. Test date tomorrow - blood test at 8.15, should receive the results by lunch time. Eek! 

Thanks again. xx


----------

